# Old tires???



## murraydrew (Oct 11, 2006)

Does anyone know where old tires can be taken without pay a recycling fee? I have about 10 tractor tires and 15 car tires. Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## RUSTY 54 (Jul 19, 2007)

Check with your county recycling coordinator. In Lenawee we usually have a tire drop off day each year. There may be a fee now. The tractor tires could be tough to get rid of cheap.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Cement factory in Dundee used to take them. I don't know if they still do or not.

Bobs Tire in St. Johns takes them. 5 dollars off the rim 10 dollars on the rim. Call ahead for large amounts. You could take a few at a time to them. Before you know it they are all gone.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

could be a long shot, but what about taking them to the high school and asking if they needed the bigger tires for agility drills.....


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I stack up 5 and while I was stacking them I added sand untill I had them 5 high. I stacked them 100 yds from my deer stand for target shooting and sight in. Maybe some one else needs them for that. They will last me forever. As far as the tractor tires I don't know why they wouldn't work for a backstop.


----------



## trailwart (Mar 20, 2004)

if you have no need for them at all, put an add on craigslist in the free section. just post your title as FREE TRACTOR TIRES then have another add for FREE AUTO TIRES. in the tractor tire add, just state there good for child sand box or???? on the auto tire add state that there good for boat bumpers along a dock or making a back stop for shooting. adds are free on craiglist and if posted in the free section, you will get alot of lookers that might have a use for them.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

www.freecycle.org


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Us country bumpkins used to give tractor tires to young families to fill with sand for a kids sandbox. They arent cheap to dispose of.


----------



## Brian S.Kroll (Jan 23, 2005)

Some gun clubs use them as a foundation in creating berms that separate shooting lanes, or "stages" in IPSC shooting.
...I know we used up five truck loads of tires when we built a new range years ago. After you stack them, you wire them together, then fill with sand.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

you might to give this company a call

*First Class Tire Shredders*
7302 West Vienna Road
Clio, Michigan, 48420
*Phone:* (810)639-4466
or these
*CAR TIRE​**RECYCLING SITES​*LOCATION​​​ADDRESS 
PHONE​​​COST​​​# TIRES 
ACCEPTED​​​All-Tech Auto​​​9865 Round Lake Rd., Laingsburg 
517-651-5043​​​off rim $ 2.00 
on rim $ 4.00​​​no limit​​​Belle Tire​​​6615 Pennsylvania, Lansing 
517-272-2400​​​off rim $ 3.00 
on rim $ 6.00​​​no limit​​​Bobs Tire​​​711 N. Business 27, St. Johns 
989-224-8983​​​off rim $ 5.00 
on rim $10.00​​​call ahead for large amounts​​​Brograns Lansing Tire​​​614 E. Michigan, Lansing 
517-487-5941​​​off rim $ 1.75 
on rim $ 4.75​​​call ahead for large amounts​​​Goodyear​​​5107 W. Saginaw, Lansing 
517-321-4892​​​off rim $ 3.25 
on rim $ 3.25​​​no limit​​​Goodyear​​​1309 E. Michigan, Lansing 
517-482-1426​​​off rim $ 3.00 
on rim $ 3.00​​​10​​​H&H Auto Care​​​505 W. Saginaw, Grand Ledge 
517-627-2176​​​off rim $ 2.50 
on rim $ 2.50​​​call ahead for large amounts​​​Hub Tire Center​​​819 N. US Highway 27, St. Johns 
989-224-2318​​​off rim $ 2.00 
on rim $ 2.00​​​call ahead for large amounts​​​Northwest Tire Service​​​5600 S. Cedar, Lansing 
517-272-1700​​​off rim $ 3.00 
on rim $ 3.00​​​50​​​Rogers Cline Tire​​​1223 S. Cedar, Holt 
517-699-2372​​​off rim $ 2.50 
on rim $ 5.00​​​no limit​​​Quality Tire Inc.​​​5089 W. Grand River, Lansing 
517-321-0119​​​off rim $ 3.00 
on rim $ 6.00​​​no limit​​​Reliable Tire Service​​​300 N. Main, Elsie 
989-862-4266​​​off rim $ 2.50 
on rim $ 5.00​​​No limit​​​Sears​​​3131 E. Michigan, Lansing 
517-336-5228​​​off rim $ 2.00 
on rim $ 2.00​​​call ahead for large amounts​​​Shroyers​​​2738 MLK Blvd., Lansing 
517-887-1700​​​off rim $ 5.00 
on rim $ 5.00​​​no limit​​​Tasmanian Tires​​​2345 Eifert, Holt 
517-694-9021​​​off rim $ 2.00 
on rim $ 4.00​​​no limit​​​Value Tire Center​​​2360 Jolly, Lansing 
517-347-8473​​​off rim $ 2.00 
on rim $ 2.00​​​call ahead for large amounts​​​


----------



## Brian S.Kroll (Jan 23, 2005)

Don't some "Co-Gen" plants burn some tires with their wood chips, etc?
...Seems like the plant in Cadillac does, or at least did.


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

Our local mosquito control has a free pick up twice a year but they are only in the spring and summer.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

May sound silly, but I know people use tires to plant potatos in. start the plant in 2 tires, as the plant grows, add a tire and bury half the plant, keep adding tires as the plant grows..... I guess you can get good yield this way in little space.

Good luck getting rid of the tires... you'd think with all the 'green' going on there would be more tire recycling locations.


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

Wendy said:


> May sound silly, but I know people use tires to plant potatos in. start the plant in 2 tires, as the plant grows, add a tire and bury half the plant, keep adding tires as the plant grows..... I guess you can get good yield this way in little space.
> 
> Good luck getting rid of the tires... you'd think with all the 'green' going on there would be more tire recycling locations.


What does space above ground have to do with growing potatoes underground? I doubt that the diameter of the tire would take up any less space than the plant. I guess we were never too worried about space growing 300 acres of them.


----------

